
FastMail adding new features to keep your account even more secure - whamlastxmas
https://blog.fastmail.com/2016/07/18/new-features-to-keep-your-fastmail-account-even-more-secure/
======
whamlastxmas
It is not clear to me, but it looks like they're removing the "alternate"
login option where you could use a weak password you setup along with your two
factor token to get access. I liked this because it made logging at at work
easy since I don't have my personal password manager on my work machine. I am
sad to see it go, but it's nice to get 2FA for regular logins as an option.

